

An Empirical Study of Implicit Type Conversions in JavaScript - mrry
http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/08/04/the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly-an-empirical-study-of-implicit-type-conversions-in-javascript/

======
jkaptur
Under "Threats to Validity" the authors note that "some" of the code studied
is generated, and that they tried to deobfuscate this code so they could
understand it. I think this understates the danger to their results.

I would expect most of the code on the top 100 websites to be
generated/minified. I would further hypothesize that minifiers would only make
transformations that are correct, but do not necessarily make code more
readable, thus skewing these results towards correct type conversions that
humans would not tend to write.

It would be interesting to see these tests run over the minified and
unminified jQuery source to see if there's any difference.

